# Hilton Resorts



## Zac495 (Aug 29, 2008)

I just found out from the Hilton board that I may very well get a trade with my Hilton points 9 months out (I own Seaworld).

Anyone stay at any of the Hilton properties? What did you think?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 29, 2008)

Stayed at all but the new Waikikian, Kings' Land and the Waikaloa Beach Resort, (but we did do a preconstruction tour for WBR).  Own at Bay Club and have stayed in Kalia and Lagoon.   

For Oahu

I like the Kalia tower units if you get a studio or a standard unit.

I like the PREMIUM units in the Lagoon tower.  We stayed in the premium 2 BR before, great unit.  3 BRs are 2 story units, but are so rarely available I wouldn't even think about it.  Avoid the Studios in the Lagoon tower, no balcony and no great window either.

Plus unit in either will do nicely.

What size unit do you need?


----------



## capjak (Aug 29, 2008)

I stayed on the Big Island at the Hotel Waikola (WOW very nice) took tour of the Waikalola Beach TS the new one not the older affliate very nice also.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 29, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Stayed at all but the new Waikikian, Kings' Land and the Waikaloa Beach Resort, (but we did do a preconstruction tour for WBR).  Own at Bay Club and have stayed in Kalia and Lagoon.
> 
> For Oahu
> 
> ...




Really need a 2 bedroom. The kids are 14 and 11. Putting them on a pull out for a week is tough on them. We stayed at HGVC in Orlando (GREAT RESORT) , but the pull out was very uncomfortable.
Where are each of the resorts you mentioned?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 29, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> Really need a 2 bedroom.
> 
> Where are each of the resorts you mentioned?



For Hilton Hawaiin Village - Oahu
Since you want a 2 BR HHV - Kalia tower is out as they only have studios and 1 BRs.  HHV - Lagoon Tower.  If you can afford a Premium (Oceanfront) unit then get it, otherwise, opt for the PLUS.  Waikikian is going to be nearly double the points for either the Lagoon or Kalia towers, so if you have the points there will likely be availability.  But opt for Lagoon Tower if you are trying to use mimimum number of points.

If you are interested in the Big Island you have several choices as all resorts have 2 BR units.  Again plus or premium will give you better views or locations/size.  Bay Club will be likely the easiest to get in, they offer 2 BR and 2 BR+ only.  Waikaloa Beach Club offers only 2 BRs units, in standard, Plus and Premium.  Kings' Land, like the Waikikian, is in a new higher points chart scenario, and offer only plus and Premium in the 2 BR.  Take Kings Land only if you have points to burn.

Mark your calendar for 9 months out, to ensure you get your unit, book the first 3 days using an online changable reservation.  Then for no extra charge you can keep adding each additional day as it becomes available in the 9 month window.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 29, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> Anyone stay at any of the Hilton properties? What did you think?



We've stayed in the Lagoon tower and Kalia tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) on Oahu. I also prefer the two bedroom oceanfront villas in the Lagoon Tower. The elevators are slow in this building but these units offer the best view out of all three timeshare towers at HHV.

Don't forget your other resources
(1) TUG Reviews
(2) Tripadvisor Reviews and photos
(3) TUG SEARCH function 
     - using "HHV", "Lagoon", "Kalia" or "Waikikian" for Oahu
     - using "Bay+Club", "Kingsland" or "Waikoloa" for the Big Island


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> For Hilton Hawaiin Village - Oahu
> Since you want a 2 BR HHV - Kalia tower is out as they only have studios and 1 BRs.  HHV - Lagoon Tower.  If you can afford a Premium (Oceanfront) unit then get it, otherwise, opt for the PLUS.  Waikikian is going to be nearly double the points for either the Lagoon or Kalia towers, so if you have the points there will likely be availability.  But opt for Lagoon Tower if you are trying to use mimimum number of points.
> 
> If you are interested in the Big Island you have several choices as all resorts have 2 BR units.  Again plus or premium will give you better views or locations/size.  Bay Club will be likely the easiest to get in, they offer 2 BR and 2 BR+ only.  Waikaloa Beach Club offers only 2 BRs units, in standard, Plus and Premium.  Kings' Land, like the Waikikian, is in a new higher points chart scenario, and offer only plus and Premium in the 2 BR.  Take Kings Land only if you have points to burn.
> ...



How many points needed for a 2 bedroom oceanview? I am not assuming 14K? Drat. I only have 5K . I know I can borrow 5K from next year. I definitely don't want to face the parking lot. Of course, there's no guarantee with a great view with Marriott either - as we'll be exchangers.


----------



## linsj (Aug 30, 2008)

Zac495 said:


> How many points needed for a 2 bedroom oceanview?



That's in the owner's manual. Also you can sign in at HGVC.com and see how many points for what kind of unit for different seasons.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 30, 2008)

With only 5K you do not have enough points for any 2 BR for a week in platinum season, which is almost all of HI.

A 2 BR Oceanview for a full week is 8.4K.  However each weekend night (Fri, Sat & Sun) night is double the required points for a midweek night (Mon- Thurs).  If you could eliminate a Weekend night or two you can bring down the points significantly. The 2 BR Oceanfront unit is 9.6K for the entire week.

5 Nights, say MON - FRI, (checking out saturday morning) where you have only a single Weekend night would bring the points requirements for a 2BR+ to 5040 Points for the 2BR+.

The Waikikian however is 12.6K for a 2BR+ for the week.  To my 50% higher is significantly higher than the points needed for the Lagoon Tower.

In HGVC each weekend night is 20% of the weekly points and each weekday night is 1/2 that, so only 10% of the weekly points.  You can really extend the use of your points buy only staying midweek stays.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 30, 2008)

Another option would to start an RCI search for the week where you are looking for.  I'm on the road now and havn't checked the guide, but I belive a 2 bdrm week through RCI is 4800 points if memory serves me correctly.




Sandy Lovell said:


> With only 5K you do not have enough points for any 2 BR for a week in platinum season, which is almost all of HI.
> 
> A 2 BR Oceanview for a full week is 8.4K.  However each weekend night (Fri, Sat & Sun) night is double the required points for a midweek night (Mon- Thurs).  If you could eliminate a Weekend night or two you can bring down the points significantly. The 2 BR Oceanfront unit is 9.6K for the entire week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sandy Lovell said:


> With only 5K you do not have enough points for any 2 BR for a week in platinum season, which is almost all of HI.
> 
> A 2 BR Oceanview for a full week is 8.4K.  However each weekend night (Fri, Sat & Sun) night is double the required points for a midweek night (Mon- Thurs).  If you could eliminate a Weekend night or two you can bring down the points significantly. The 2 BR Oceanfront unit is 9.6K for the entire week.
> 
> ...




But I can borrow a year ahead. Then I would have 10K. And it's 8,400 for a 2bedroom with a view - 7 nights - I called today and asked (unless they gave me false information). A 3 bedroom is 9700 (or 9800). It sounds very hopeful. I realize I give up the following year - but that's okay. Does this sound right?

If Hilton had more locations, I'd buy more points.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 30, 2008)

Yes, you can get a partial ocean view (2-bedroom plus) for 8400 points, and an oceanfront (2-bedroom premiere) for 9600 points. The 3-bedroom penthouse is also 9600, but is rarely available.

Use the HGVC Web site, Ellen. It's much easier to grab a booking online when one becomes available than it is to call HGVC. You're about a month away from being able to book in July.

A "standard" 2-bedroom in Platinum season at the Grand Waikikian tower is 10,500. So you'll be focusing on the Lagoon tower.


----------



## Zac495 (Aug 31, 2008)

HatTrick said:


> Yes, you can get a partial ocean view (2-bedroom plus) for 8400 points, and an oceanfront (2-bedroom premiere) for 9600 points. The 3-bedroom penthouse is also 9600, but is rarely available.
> 
> Use the HGVC Web site, Ellen. It's much easier to grab a booking online when one becomes available than it is to call HGVC. You're about a month away from being able to book in July.
> 
> A "standard" 2-bedroom in Platinum season at the Grand Waikikian tower is 10,500. So you'll be focusing on the Lagoon tower.



Got it. How about the Kona resort? Part of me thinks Kona would be more interesting than Oahu for the kids based on reports from others here. How's that resort and what tower etc should I go after there for the 2 bedroom ocean? very helpful information - thank you!


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 31, 2008)

By Kona you mean Waikoloa? 

There are now or very soon to be three HGVC rsorts there.  I stayed at Bay Club (an affiliate, not O&O HGVC) which sits adjacent and shares staff with HGVC Waikoloa and we had a great time.

The difference between Waikoloa and HHV is basically the difference between going off to a slightly remote vacation destination or coming to the big city to vacation.   HHV is in Waikiki and as one friend correctly told me, it was similiar to being in LA.  Very touristy, dense and stands at every corner to sell or rent you something.   Waikoloa is not hurting for activities, but the entire area there along the Big Island is spread out and it's just more calm. 

For our family (who live in LA), Waikiki is not someplace we are likely to pick as a get away vaction.  If you like crowds, Waikiki is it.    That said, we had a great time and are happy that we experienced it.


----------



## HatTrick (Aug 31, 2008)

One thing to know from the start about Hilton's Waikoloa properties is that there are no ocean views. There are views of the golf course or mountains, but none of the properties (except the hotel units at Waikoloa Village) is on the beach.

Hilton Hawaiian Village in Waikiki mixes hotel and HGVC timshare towers; Hilton Waikoloa Village on the Big Island is hotel only--the HGVC timeshares are down the road and inland from the ocean.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 31, 2008)

I personally like the big island better.  But a couple of days in Waikiki will still give you a flavor, don't know if I would want a full week.

But that is just my opinion.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 31, 2008)

*Go with Oceanview!!!*

It makes the trip worth it all.  You will regret not having one.  You wake up and eat while watching the sunrise off you lanai, its your own little space and well worth it.  Splurg on the oceanview you wont regret it.  Although I own with Wyndam, I booked some of my trip using my points to get the ocean view unit...traded a 28K week for the remainder of the trip and they let me keep the oceanview room that I booked originally through Wyndam.  So if you have a choice book with your points to secure an oceanview room.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 31, 2008)

Just to note the differences between standard and '+' units at HHV.

In the Kalia tower, the '+' units face the ocean, the standard units face the city/mountains.

The Lagoon tower is perpendicular to the beach, so only units on the very end of the building have direct ocean views, and these are the premier units.
Most of the units are on one side of the building or the other.
The standard units are those on the first few floors on the Diamond Head side of the building, and the first 19 floors (or so) on the Ewa side of the building. The '+ units are on floors 6 (or so) and above on the Diamond Head side, and on floors 20 (or so) and above on the EWA side. I prefer the Diamond Head side. From all the '+' units, you should have some sort of ocean view from the balcony, and maybe even from inside the unit.


----------



## Zac495 (Sep 1, 2008)

alwysonvac said:


> We've stayed in the Lagoon tower and Kalia tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) on Oahu. I also prefer the two bedroom oceanfront villas in the Lagoon Tower. The elevators are slow in this building but these units offer the best view out of all three timeshare towers at HHV.
> 
> Don't forget your other resources
> (1) TUG Reviews
> ...



Thanks everyone. Great advice. Great board as usual.  I continue to try to repay all favors here by responding wherever I can and always writing a trip report.


----------



## anniemac (Sep 2, 2008)

Have only stayed in hotels in Hawaii so far.  Do any of the HGVCs have easy beach access on any island?  It's a must for us.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 2, 2008)

Oahu has direct beach access as part of the hotel/timeshare complex.

Big Island has access to nearby A-Bay.  Beaches are public access in HI, so go where you want to go.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 2, 2008)

Sandy is right, Hilton Hawaiian Village is right on a very calm and less crowded section of Waikiki Beach.  For the Big Island you can walk or drive over to A-Bay, but it is much better to take a 10 minute trip north to Hapuna Beach or Mauna Loa Beach.  Those two beaches must be two of the most beautiful beaches in the world.


----------

